# Late model blower updates



## TD-Max (Jan 2, 2020)

We have a pair of HS928 track models that are a few years old now. They have been very good barring operator error issues. I see a couple things that I like on the new models

1) The steering release cables. Do they really make a big difference for turning?

2) Electric auger rotation. Having a panel mount control is really nice idea versus bending down to spin the crank, but have they been reliable? Do they rotate a full 190-200° or so? I modded our manuals by adding "teeth" so it could come back just a bit further.

3) Step pedal changes from the 3 position to multi plus the gas shock. Does this work as advertised?

4) Looks like the skid shoes may have taken a step backwards, but I think I would equip with a pair of the ones that mount to the outside of the front housing anyhow.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

TD-Max said:


> 1) The steering release cables. Do they really make a big difference for turning?


Yes, HUGE difference. You can also pull both triggers and easily roll the unit around.


TD-Max said:


> 2) Electric auger rotation. Having a panel mount control is really nice idea versus bending down to spin the crank, but have they been reliable? Do they rotate a full 190-200° or so? I modded our manuals by adding "teeth" so it could come back just a bit further.


A number of people with early machines reported that they've had to replace the joystick under warranty. Mine still works great... 198 degrees of rotation, and you can cut additional teeth to go farther.


TD-Max said:


> 3) Step pedal changes from the 3 position to multi plus the gas shock. Does this work as advertised?


It's also GREAT. Pick any height you want with just a touch of your thumb, not just 3 fixed heights.


TD-Max said:


> 4) Looks like the skid shoes may have taken a step backwards, but I think I would equip with a pair of the ones that mount to the outside of the front housing anyhow.


Pretty much everyone adds side skids and raises the rear-mounted ones.


----------



## TD-Max (Jan 2, 2020)

Thanks Tabora

Which front roller shoe is that? My brother has been running the unit with the pedal in the extreme down position to bridge and scrape. The scraper was adjusted at full up so the sides are wearing to a point that there is no metal below the nuts and one nut is actually partly worn through. I plan to try to fix that one ASAP and add front shoes. Also investigate the other one. I was looking at the Honda poly shoes, but if those rollers work well and don't skid to bad I would maybe try them.


----------



## BNSFguy (Nov 2, 2019)

I like the idea of the electric chute joystick on the control panel, however, compared to cranking by hand, many have complained about the "slow speed" of the Honda. If they could increase the speed, I'd really be jealous of the new Honda electric joystick.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

TD-Max said:


> Which front roller shoe is that?...I was looking at the Honda poly shoes, but if those rollers work well and don't skid to bad I would maybe try them.


You can read more about them in my post here: https://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/1708321-post46.html

They're $20.80 a set on Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/Arnold-Universal-Roller-Thrower-Shoes/dp/B00PBGM7RM/ref=sr_1_2?keywords=roller+skids&qid=1578370462&sr=8-2

On Hondas, you need to drill another hole for the correct spacing, but not a big deal. I used an offset adapter that the inventor designed, but MTD decided not to sell.


----------



## TD-Max (Jan 2, 2020)

How is the speed on the chute rotation? Seems a bit slow? I guess slow is more steady.

Also any issues with the reliability of the auger shear bolt guard?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

TD-Max said:


> How is the speed on the chute rotation? Seems a bit slow? I guess slow is more steady.


I think it's OK, but MAYBE a bit slow? The machine turns so much better than my old HS80 that I end up pausing to rotate the chute after the turn, but it's not like I'm there waiting long for the chute to turn - a couple of seconds?


TD-Max said:


> Also any issues with the reliability of the auger shear bolt guard?


Not for me; 100% effective to date. 2 newspapers (cancelled and went digital after the carrier left it in the driveway under the snow the second time) and a sprinkler head that had popped up.


----------



## TD-Max (Jan 2, 2020)

How about the articulated spout on the 1332 ATD versus the single flap? I'm debating the electric start. Not that it's needed as easy as they start. Also debating 928 versus 1332. The 928's are plenty big enough so I don't want to add unnecessary bulk.


----------



## Beo Cin (Jan 14, 2018)

TD-Max said:


> How about the articulated spout on the 1332 ATD versus the single flap? I'm debating the electric start. Not that it's needed as easy as they start. Also debating 928 versus 1332. The 928's are plenty big enough so I don't want to add unnecessary bulk.


I have the 928 HSS and wish i had the 1332 now. The 928 seems under-powered to me and bogs down at 12 inches of snow, where the Toro i had before just eat it up.


----------



## TD-Max (Jan 2, 2020)

We have 2 HS928 track machines at our city properties and a 10 28 Spirit pile of junk at the lake property. 

A couple weeks ago I rejetted (drilled) one of our 928 machines at .038. I also adjusted the shoes and scraper to get the side bucket off the ground. I was not aware that it was, but now it is fixed after considerable wear.

I'm the fixer not the operator with these machines, but I did use it at our lake property. There was a fair amount bit of snow, about 6-8" on the driveway. It was relatively light, but there was the plow roll at the end of the drive (no melt, no salt just snow) and it went through that just fine. I did most of the blowing with the hydro in full fast and took nearly full width swaths. The plow rolls really worked it and it was better if I slowed down, but it did not snub. 

This past weekend I was up to the lake property and decided I wasn't going to run the old clunker so I went and picked in a new HS1332ATD. Before i unloaded while it was up on the tailgate of the truck I dropped the carb bowl and took out the main jet drilling at .042" I also did a preliminary spray of Amsoil MP HD on the auger gearcase and exposed engine cases etc. Initial impressions are that I really like the machine and the refinements. The height adjust is excellent. Steering brakes work well too. Turning to the left one handed pivot is awesome. Release both and it rolls decent. Turning to the right not quite so easy as you need to maintain left hand on the grip so move fast and turn with the bars. Chute rotation smooth and steady, but could definitely be faster and turn back further. Power decent, but of course it's still breaking in. Starts really nice, no hunting (rejetted) to speak of unless you release the choke too quickly when cold.


----------

